# Silly reasons not to allow chickens in town???



## lilwhispers (Aug 23, 2012)

Recently I found a post on facebook entitled something similar to "silly reasons not to allow chickens in town", can anyone help me find it I need it to take before the city council.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

who made the post ?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Is there any search engines you could access?


----------



## Riverdale (Jun 23, 2012)

I find it silly to move into a suburban area and *expect* your neighbors to have no issues with raising chickens (especially roosters).

If one is allowed to keep three hens, keep three hens.

There are communities that don't allow clotheslines or gardens. If you live there, don't do it. If you want to us raise a garden, or use a clothesline, move.

Not many of us would be happy if a racetrack or concert venue was put in on the 'next 40 over', would we?


----------



## lilwhispers (Aug 23, 2012)

roosters wouldnt be allowed but hens should be. They are quieter than the barking dogs across the ally by far.


----------



## Elkie1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Riverdale, My neighbor just bought a really loud motorcycle that he was working on late last night and early this morning. He also rides it to work, which means he starts it to warm up at 4:30am and then after 5 minutes or so roars off. He expects me not to have issues with it. By your logic, he should live in an industrial area rather than a suburb. It's a few hens, less noisy then my neighbors children and dogs, especially at night since they hit the roost when the sun goes down! I really don't understand why more communities don't allow them and I applaud those who are trying to get that changed! I guess I could move if I don't like the motorcycle, but then he could move if he didn't like my chickens!


----------



## Riverdale (Jun 23, 2012)

Elkie1 said:


> Riverdale, My neighbor just bought a really loud motorcycle that he was working on late last night and early this morning. He also rides it to work, which means he starts it to warm up at 4:30am and then after 5 minutes or so roars off. He expects me not to have issues with it. By your logic, he should live in an industrial area rather than a suburb. It's a few hens, less noisy then my neighbors children and dogs, especially at night since they hit the roost when the sun goes down! I really don't understand why more communities don't allow them and I applaud those who are trying to get that changed! I guess I could move if I don't like the motorcycle, but then he could move if he didn't like my chickens!


Elkie, let me explain my pov a bit better.

My father was on the committe that drafted Michigan's Right to Farm Law. We same first hand by a lawsuit that was brought against an uncle for speading manure on his fields. The person who started (and lost) this suit was from metro-Detroit.

Right now, it is 'fadish' for some people to have chickens (not saying this to anyone in particular). There have been several people where I work who started 'raising birds'. I expect to triple my flock for a small amount when they tire of them.

As for your neighbor and his loud motorcycle, I am sure there is some sort of noise polution ordinance. Perhaps your local police could be around a couple mornings at the time he starts it up. By an anonymous call, of course.


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

In the city, before I moved to the country, I lived next door to people who had 4 dogs with a very small back yard. Their dogs stood at their back door - which was right under my bedroom window - and barked and barked and BARKED to be let back in. Those 4 dogs left lots of dog crap in their yard to the point where they had a really hard time growing grass. The neighbor was always reseeding and watering and moving around fence to keep the dogs off the newly seeded part (which just made the dogs' part of the yard even smaller!). 

I can't imagine that 4 chickens, in a nice coop, would be any more of an annoyance than those 4 dogs. Animals are animals - people keep parrots and cockatiels in the city, why should chickens be all that different? If the chicken manure is composted for 45 - 60 days, there should be no issue with bacteria and there would be some mighty fine compost for use on a garden. What do you suppose my neighbor did with the dog crap that I'd see him periodically trying to remove from his backyard? Oh yeah - it went out in the trash and ends up in the landfill. 

It was very satisfying though, to watch the dogs outside, eating their feces.... knowing that they then went back into the house and probably "kissed" and licked their owners.....


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Although that is not the example we want to choose to live by. A story that will live in my head forever now too.


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

I think this is the article that the original poster was looking for:

http://kencook.visibli.com/share/D5A4ah


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice work! Hope they see it.


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

I sent it to her in a private message and she responded that it was the article she was looking for. It just popped up on my feed and I remembered this thread. Glad to have been able to help - and I wanted you guys to have the info too in case anyone else is "fighting the good fight" to allow chickens in their area.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

BootedBantam might also like that in a PM. She's very interested in that at the moment.


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

Good idea! I just sent it to her. 

Thanks!


----------



## lilwhispers (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks again for that link that will help.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

I received it and thank you....now I know why this roo picked me, he wants me to fight for his right to live!! If anyone from chickenland also lives in Idaho, please contact me with local info on laws or groups.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I often ask myself, what am I supposed to be learning about all this? I'm asking that right now as a matter of fact. Lol


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Look what I found....love love love, she is the local author giving a class next month. Brand new out this year, so excited to meet her, you get the book at the class, so have to wait to read it!!

http://www.millparkpublishing.com/books/backyard-chicken-fight


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

How excellent! Really, outstanding! Wish I could join you.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

I think I am gonna be in good hands.  And Outlaw is very happy and more loveable....what an adventure. Time to create my own chickenland in my backyard!!


----------



## lilwhispers (Aug 23, 2012)

I've read that book its got some good info .


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

sweet....I think they are going to mail me the book, not sure, noticed in email confirmation of class there was a shipping address, assuming book will be mailed. Hope so, dog chewed kindle cord, where I have all my new books.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Lilwhispers, please post an ID photo. I would like to see who's behind the words. Thank you! ;-)


----------

